# Lfts oct. 29



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

First sit this year. On stand in Hillsdale County. Beautiful morning, glad to be out!


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Up20 in Northern Oakland County... good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just got in the stand. Hope the rain stops


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

Got out around 5:45. Went in a bit blind to the Barry County farm. Ended up on the ground under a massive oak. That and all the other oaks in a small patch to the south sound like dropping a bunch of acorns. Hope to see some action this morning, will be interesting when daylight comes and I can figure out where I ended up and what I’m looking at.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Settled in Washtenaw County. Pulled up to the property and started to put the hunting clothes on. The pile of clothes that I thought contained my coat and bibs only contained my coat . Glad I'm wearing the THINEST pair of sweat pants I own! Good luck everyone!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Stuck at work but my wife will have our son out tonight after his first buck. His older brother mis judged the distance on an 8 point on the 25th and hit him in the brisket. Hopefully Nate can get it done tonight.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

22’ up since 5:50. Hopefully I can make it happen this morning. Buddy hit a good one last night and we backed out until after our morning hunt. Bucks chasing all around him last night.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Settled in. Guess I overdressed because I’m a goddamn sweatbag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sitting in the stand, in the dark, wishing I had not chosen cabbage soup for dinner last night. Hopefully the deer don't mind.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Frosty here in PI county. Noisy walk in


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up & in, South side of property Jackson county. A whole bunch deer crossing the road on 25 min drive here. Hoping for some cruisers on the prowl! Oh goody the Daughters boyfriends here 2.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Settled in since 6:30 and hoping today is the day.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

20 ft up in Cass co. 
Just thinking I've eaten a lot of venison that's walked by this particular tree
Good luck all this morning


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Back at it in Shiawassee county after stickin a big one yesterday, it's on fellas.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Daylight in the swamp


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Light drizzle, 39 degrees, currently a se wind on this here ridge in Lapeer county. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Up 20 in Berrien, little windy but hoping for some movement. Good luck all!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool and quiet in Wellston.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Checking in from Jackson Co...sitting since 6:30. Not much roadkill or sightings during the hour drive.... hoping for activity today! Good luck all...stay safe!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Realized last day for pumpkin patch and I haven't been there yet so I'm going there


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Back inside with a 3 egg omelette and cup of coffee. Not sure if I’ll hunt this afternoon. Maybe behind the house...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's going to make me get down! I've been dreaming of biscuits and gravy and a hot cup of coffee!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

slabstar said:


> That's going to make me get down! I've been dreaming of biscuits and gravy and a hot cup of coffee!!!


It was heavenly lol... exactly what the dr ordered. Now to make my offering to the porcelain goddess...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Scottygvsu said:


> Lots of action this morning. Had a group of 4 bucks file in at about 9. The last one looked nice but hung up making a rub while his 3 buddies filed past me. Luckily the landowner left for breakfast and it motivated him to follow suit. 10yd shot and a 30yd blood trail later...
> View attachment 277949


Great buck


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> I think the Friendly Tavern on M60 opens at 11 if you still aren't seeing deer. Im in union now on some private land. Couple deer 300 yds away in a field now. Can't tell what they are.


Deer found me and I got covered up with them thick this morning

Shot a decent one but I don't like the shot. I found a stinky arrow which pretty much confirms it. Shot it about 9 and it went down into a steep draw and didn't come out the other side. 
Pulled out till late this evening when I'll go collect it. On the way home I think I hear wheel bearing noise coming from my truck. Can this day get worse!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Had this little young three-pointer come out this morning and I gave hima pass. About 30 minutes later I had a nice sized buck chasing a doe right out in front of me. Drew back on him but couldn’t get them to stop. Finally the buck stopped in a quartering away position as I drew on him there was too much brush between him and I and I didn’t want to force the shot then a second later he took off behind some thick stuff. Going back out this afternoon hopefully see them again. Had some good action this morning hopefully the afternoons good too


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

slabstar said:


> That's going to make me get down! I've been dreaming of biscuits and gravy and a hot cup of coffee!!!


My favorite breakfast


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Pike Eyes said:


> View attachment 277959
> View attachment 277960
> View attachment 277961


Massive! Congrats!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Glasses got fogged up when I got to my stand. Put them on the bill of my hat forgot and dropped them when I got to the top.Wound up seeing quite a few does and one four Point behind me East Wind kind of screwed me once it started. Looking like rain tomorrow. Might head out again this afternoon
Got a rental that needs painting. Not fun.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

toppm said:


> Glasses got fogged up when I got to my stand. Put them on the bill of my hat forgot and dropped them when I got to the top.Wound up seeing quite a few does and one four Point behind me East Wind kind of screwed me once it started. Looking like rain tomorrow. Might head out again this afternoon
> Got a rental that needs painting. Not fun.


Too cold to paint!!!!
Go hunting!!!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Cousin and I both out in Jackson county. Both of us are in a 80 yards wife few hundred yards long hardwoods area with a swamp on each side. Saw a lot of deer moving between swamps yesterday. I'm at one end he's at the other


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Girlfriend's going, I couldn't, busy baking up a few pies for tonight's Lion's party.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Girlfriend's going, I couldn't, busy baking up a few pies for tonight's Lion's party.


Huckleberry?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Girlfriend's going, I couldn't, busy baking up a few pies for tonight's Lion's party.





BlackRhino said:


> Huckleberry?


Apple and strawberry rhubarb


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

We had a little snow on the ground when I woke up this morning. It's since melted but it's still a cold one tonight boys! First sit and cam check at a new spot


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Saline Township here.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

5 does for me, cousin has seen nothing so far.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Neighbors lost there dog chasing deer through the swamp...then proceeded to call it for a half hour while walking the edge of the swamp...might not see deer today.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

I filled my doe tag in Kalkaska county this morning and now hunting lelanau county private land. Just in from the edge of a corn field.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Leelanau County. Looking better than last night's rain


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Western Mason county


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Out in Lenawee tonight!


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Back at it in Ogemaw Co. Been seeing lots of deer movment last couple of days. Mostly does. I'm on deck this year until the boy connects
.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm back in my tree in Barry county. Really hoping to fill my doe tag tonight! Or a big buck or both! Good luck everyone!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in my stand on Oakland county stateland. Couldn’t get my butt out of bed this morning and slept in. Hoping to fill a doe tag tonight.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County. First time out in almost 2 weeks. Feels good to get back out and couldn’t have picked a better night. 

Good luck everyone

Go Lions


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Came in for lunch with the girlfriend after an uneventful morning sit. Back out, 18' up in the back yard. Had a bunch of doe here first of October, hope they come back and bring a horny buck with em. If not, doe tenderloins sounds good for dinner.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Back in the tree, GT County. Had a visitor pass by this morning!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Made it out with sweetie. We have seen nothing so far, but kit kat candy has been good. Feels like a night the deer should be moving!!!


----------



## JBDaddy (Sep 17, 2009)

20 feet up in Hudson, nose into the wind

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Pike Eyes said:


> View attachment 277959
> View attachment 277960
> View attachment 277961


Dang nice buck. Congrats!!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Fool'em said:


> Deer found me and I got covered up with them thick this morning
> 
> Shot a decent one but I don't like the shot. I found a stinky arrow which pretty much confirms it. Shot it about 9 and it went down into a steep draw and didn't come out the other side.
> Pulled out till late this evening when I'll go collect it. On the way home I think I hear wheel bearing noise coming from my truck. Can this day get worse!


Right where I expected it to be
Not bad for public land


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

bucksrus said:


> My ass now feels like a big block of ice....This is fantastic. No deer yet.


Brrrrrrrr!!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

nice looking stateland buck, congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Fool'em said:


> Right where I expected it to be
> Not bad for public land
> View attachment 278033


That’s GREAT state land buck congrats!!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got out in Genesee county good luck!..congrats on the buck


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fool'em said:


> Right where I expected it to be
> Not bad for public land
> View attachment 278033


Not bad for any type of land, that's a dandy a d shooter all day long in my books.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Seen 2 shooters running a doe about 9am to bad they were on other side of the river. Had a big guy crossing road heading towards my place on drive in but seemed slower then I expected.
Best part was on my drive back to the inlaws on 69 about 12:30pm I laid eyes on one if not the biggest live wild buck I ever seen. Walking with his head up high no cares 30yds from highway, I almost stopped in the middle of the road. Turned around and he already snuck back into his hiding spot. Looked at a map and learned a lot from seeing him for those few seconds. Seemed to be easy guess where he was bedding and eating. Old deer are so damn smart, whoever owns property in that 10 mile stretch is one lucky guy!!! Lots of deer out mid day


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

You know you’re sitting still enough when you have a chickadee land on your shoulder. Here’s another one on my arrow.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Live from Benzie county, first sit of the year in this stand. No deer yet, couldn't ask for a better night. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> You know you’re sitting still enough when you have a chickadee land on your shoulder. Here’s another one on my arrow.
> View attachment 278034


...and he hangs around long enough for you to snap a photo! Cool little birds. Had one come into the bill of my hat, couldn't help but flinch.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

It does feel like a great evening. I hope to see a little more action than my last few sits.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Out with my number 1 hunting buddy tonight. Took her out last year and shes been begging me to go ever since. That was my goal. Hopefully we see some deer to keep her interested.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Testing out a new idea while I wait for some visitors to pass through. If my toes stay warm I am a happy camper


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got setup again. Hoping the buck I saw yesterday makes An appearance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

On the ground using this wind to sit on a scrape. I smelled a buck in the woods this morning. Good luck all


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

JBDaddy said:


> 20 feet up in Hudson, nose into the wind
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


By Snipers ground? Is JR out there?


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Trying to make it happen in eastern Van Buren tonight.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Well my daughter is already sleeping in the blind. Must be a genetic trait because i havent even taught her that trick yet.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out with my son tonight in Sanilac. His first sit since the youth hunt. Good luck all.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

According to my milkweed the wind doesn’t have a clue this evening. Ought to be interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBDaddy (Sep 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> By Snipers ground? Is JR out there?


State land, dunno where those guys are.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

d_rek said:


> According to my milkweed the wind doesn’t have a clue this evening. Ought to be interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol while baking pies the weather station has read everything. Ne predominant


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

JBDaddy said:


> State land, dunno where those guys are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


are you by the hunter access land?


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Say cheese!
Lots of small bucks last night and tonight. Some chasing. Calhoun.


----------



## JBDaddy (Sep 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> are you by the hunter access land?


State Park. Haven't tried HAP land yet

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

d_rek said:


> According to my milkweed the wind doesn’t have a clue this evening. Ought to be interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dislike these calm conditions, give me a 7-10 mph wind. That easy I at least know which way my scent is going, instead of pooling and swirling.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

No deer yet for me.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

First sit since the 7th. Had to quit my job to get hunting time...man...ingrates. 

Behind the house to see if does bring any antlers around...


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

4 so far here


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Will I ever get a deer


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Been in stand since430 little doe in the plot that refuses to leave getting cramped from not moving 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Halfway back to the truck hauling out my buck
Just blew out my cart on a steep downhill grade Came apart when I tumbled and deer and I rolled lost the pins that hold it together. 
Gona be a long night
On the upside suns out and the weathers perfect. 
Good luck tonight fellas


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Got pinned in the tree by a doe while going up in my climber, nothing since. Sure is calm. Just did a little rattling about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Target deer #1, almost taken out by car at noon. 1/4 mile away. By me! I swear it stuck its tongue out at me as I was screeching to a halt. WTH! Our target deer often get taken out by cars, but not by mine. Waiting patiently for him to show. I’ll teach him to stick his tongue out at me.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trunkslammer said:


> Out with my number 1 hunting buddy tonight. Took her out last year and shes been begging me to go ever since. That was my goal. Hopefully we see some deer to keep her interested.
> View attachment 278043


Good job dad!!! Buck no buck, deer no deer, your raising her right.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

The rain is following me today. Not much for deer sightings but my daughter and I made some progress on our blind.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Doe down!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Spike went through 
Damn is it quiet tonight have heard some chasing but no sightings of them

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

6 baldies so far....


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Stud spike.......


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Well we recovered it this morning from last night when we backed out. He was but another 100 yards from where we stopped. Congrats to my buddy Gabe on his biggest buck. Too bad the coyotes got him. SRSGA


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just spined a nice one. ****. Might have to get down and finish him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

No need. He’s done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just another great way to end a day out in Michigan’s great outdoors.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

RMH said:


> Stud spike.......


Is that your backyard!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Capt.STU said:


> Well we recovered it this morning from last night when we backed out. He was but another 100 yards from where we stopped. Congrats to my buddy Gabe on his biggest buck. Too bad the coyotes got him. SRSGA
> View attachment 278063


Dang, they didnt leave much. Looks like a nice shoulder mount possible, if nothing else


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw a shooter (for me) three times tonight grunting his head off but no shot. Saw a different one yesterday morning at 42 yards but I’m definitely not comfortable over 30. Dang so close but just can’t close!! What a season tho. Good times!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sat by our apple trees with the wife, who is looking for her first buck. While I have been away at other property hunting a 7 point has been raiding our trees. Didnt see him tonight Just a ton on squirrels stealing apples.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Pier Pressure said:


> You know you’re sitting still enough when you have a chickadee land on your shoulder. Here’s another one on my arrow.
> View attachment 278034


I think the chickadee should be our state bird as they stay here all year round. Unlike the robin who migrate every year.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> Just sat down, Saginaw County. First time out in almost 2 weeks. Feels good to get back out and couldn’t have picked a better night.
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Go Lions


Go lions!


----------

